# Allan McNish: Reflections on Le Mans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Allan McNish has published some reflections on his experience at the 2009 24 Hours of Le Mans. The Scot looks back on a number of facets, most notably the factors that played against Allan and his Audi teammates in their loss of this year's race.
Here's the first paragraph:

_Quote »_Well here we are a couple of weeks since Le Mans, and we [Audi] weren't able to retain the title, that we had fought very hard for in 2008 and on this occasion, Peugeot got the better of us. They had looked as if they could be able to this in the past but we stole the trophies from under their noses more often than not. Sebring 2009 was another example of this but, you know, really this is racing at its best. There is us, Peugeot, Aston Martin and if they had been a bit more consistent, they would have been in there all the time, in fact we had to watch over our shoulder for them at the end of the race and, all in all, I think right now sport car racing is probably at its most difficult. 

Read the entire piece after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

